# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  California

## phil62

After a great dinner last night at Pacific's Edge, and a good nights sleep to get rid of any leftover travel fatigue, we were off to the Monterey Aquarium to play tourist. 

 

 

 

 

From there, we headed down the Big Sur coast and past the world famous Bixby Bridge to Napenthe, where we refreshed with a Cappiciano before heading back to our hotel. 

 

 

Tonight we head to Carmel for dinner at Anton and Michel.

Phil

----------


## andynap

Love the Aquarium.

----------


## GramChop

The perfect way to spend the day along the PCH.  The birthday girl looks almost as relaxed as she does on St Barth...almost!  

I have stood in front of that jelly fish tank for long periods of time enjoying their languid liquid dance.  Very nice photo, Phil.  Did you notice the guy in the penguin photograph?  Very funny!!

Hugs to you both!

----------


## Rosemary

Love the picture of Amy!

----------


## JEK

Lucky Duckies! I had an office in nearby Salinas for years and  popped over to the Sardine Factory for dinner many an evening.

----------


## Grey

Thanks for taking us along on your trip.  I can't get enough of those California coast photos.  

Amy, I hope you are enjoying a wonderful birthday.

----------


## phil62

It looks like the birthday girl found a friend. These guys are almost fearless, and will practically walk right up to you if you have a cracker or some other delicacy they enjoy.

 

Amy took this one along the Monterey Bay coast near the 17 Mile Drive. 

 

Phil

----------


## Grey

Gorgeous.

----------


## katva

Beautiful! :)

----------


## GramChop

Very nice capture, Amy!  How are the sea lions in the surf?

----------


## phil62

Last night we celebrated Amy's big birthday at the Sierra Mar Restaurant at Post Ranch Inn. This is one of the most magical and fantastic places on the California coast. Here's a peek.

 

 

 



If you're ever out here and get the chance to visit this place, do it. Even the pictures don't do it justice.

Amy shot dinner pictures and I will post them later. Now, we hit the road for Napa.

Phil

----------


## tim

Phil, are those long trousers under that sports coat, or are you just teasing us?

----------


## phil62

Your observation is quite correct. Long pants are necessary out here unless you have fur on your legs.

Phil

----------


## bto

I love this vacation!  Stunning pics and I agree, it is one of the most beautiful parts of the country.

----------


## rivertrash

You guys clean up real good!

----------

